# Stringy poop



## Patp (Jul 24, 2012)

Ive noticed in the past few days that some of Achilles's droppings (not every one, just on occasion) have been a little stringy and coiled up...is this a sign that I should be concerned? He acts fairly normal otherwise, no noticeable signs of illness


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

Stringy and coiled up is pretty normal... What did they look like before? Could you take a picture of it so we can tell if it's abnormal or not?


----------



## Patp (Jul 24, 2012)

It was as normal as can be, little brown balls with a bit of white on top lol, it won't let me upload photos from my iPhone but if I figure it out I'll post some up, he may have always had some stringy poop on occasion I just happened to notice recebtly


----------

